# startdisetten werden nicht angenommen...



## silence (6. März 2002)

Also, es geht nicht um mich,
nur bei nem freund, hat sein compi nach'ner
heftigen viren attacke (der hat kein inet!!?)
startdisketten jeder art nicht mehr angenommen,
boot sequence ändern hat nicht funktioniert,
sagt ma was das gewesen sein könnte, 
denn ich habs nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

schon mal versucht, seine Festplatte bei dir einzubaun, da bootfähige Daten draufzuschreiben und mal von Festplatte booten zu lassen?
So kann man immerhin sehn, obs an dem Laufwerk lag....
Und vielleicht auch einfach mal andere Startdiskette benutzen... is bei mir eigentlich selten, dass eine wirklich funzt... hab aber immer meine eigene "spezielle" Bootdisk.
Wenn du willst, kann ich die dir mal zippen und schicken...
und wenn DIE nicht funzt empfehle ich n neues BIOS..
MfG
Maniacy


----------



## silence (7. März 2002)

Bios Update,
12 verschieden Startdisketten,
HD umbauen,
Dateien verschieben,
ALLES versucht!
NIX hat gefunzt...


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

Dann würd ich ne Radikal-Kur vorschlagen:

ALLE Komponenten einzeln ausbauen, andere dafür einbauen, noch ein Bootversuch, wieder alte Komponente rein, immer wieder, bis endlich das Mistding wieder kackt!

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Freaky (11. März 2002)

*hmm*

hmm...

wie macht sich das bemerkbar ??? wo bleibt er genau stehn...
noch im ersten fenster des bios (wo ram gezählt wird festplatte gesucht usw.) oder schon der 2. wo nach den boot geräten gesucht wird und danach normalerweise windows eingreift in den boot vorgang ???

hmmm... schwer zu sagen wo es jetzt dran liegt aber hast die kabel richtig druff gesteckt wenn du schon alles ausgebaut hast ist vielleicht das kabel abgerutscht und du/ihr habt es flasch wieder druff gesteckt !!! währe ja möglich


gruß
freaky




_das kann tausend gründe haben warum die kiste net bootet MEHR INFOS _


----------



## dfd1 (18. März 2002)

Kann auch sein, dass der Virus sich im LowLevel-Sektor der Festplatte gesetzt hat... Wenn die Daten nicht mehr wichtig sind, versuche es mal mit einem LowLevel Format. Musst danach aber wieder normal formatieren...


----------

